# Twitter notification de recherche?



## xavax (20 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Savez vous s'il est possible avec twitter de recevoir des notifications sur sur iphone par rapport à une recherche. Par exemple recevoir une notification chaque fois que qqn tweet sur le nom d'un ville.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## xavax (10 Octobre 2012)

J'ai trouvé... avec l'application Push 4.0 ca fonctionne


----------

